
Write Emails Faster with Smart Compose in Gmail - rbanffy
https://blog.google/products/gmail/subject-write-emails-faster-smart-compose-gmail/
======
ColinWright
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17022695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17022695)

Does this kill EasyMail (YC W18) ??

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577650)

